# Wymowa "ł" zamiast "r"



## jasio

Czy jest tu jakiś wykształcony językoznawca? 

Coś mi dzwoni, że w pewnych kręgach wymawiano "ł" zamiast "r" - przy czym nie chodzi o wadę wymowy (a niestety ten temat jest znajdowany najczęściej, kiedy usiłuję coś wyguglać), lecz była to maniera środowiskowa, rzekomo uzasadniana tym, że tylko klasy niższe warczą jak psy.

Kojarzy się to Wam z czymś? Bo mi - poza tym, że coś mi dzwoni - tylko ze szkolnym dowcipem "Janie, zasłałem łóżko".  
Jeżeli takie zjawisko istotnie występowało, byłbym wdzięczny za podpowiedzenie jego nazwy. 

Z góry dziękuję.


----------



## wolfbm1

"Spółgłoska półotwarta boczna dziąsłowa welaryzowana – rodzaj dźwięku spółgłoskowego, występującego w niektórych językach naturalnych. W Polsce podobna spółgłoska półotwarta boczna zębowa welaryzowana jest potocznie nazywana ł aktorskim, scenicznym, szlacheckim lub kresowym."

Żródło: WIKIPEDIA: Spółgłoska półotwarta boczna dziąsłowa welaryzowana.

Sprawdź jeszcze tutaj i tutaj.

Łamaniec z ł przedniojęzykowo-zębowym:

Siedziala malpa na plocie, jadla slodkie lakocie.


----------



## marco_2

Z tego, co wiem, to klasy wyższe raczej _grasejowały_, tzn. wymawiały spółgłoskę *r *na sposób francuski.


----------



## jasio

wolfbm1 said:


> "Spółgłoska półotwarta boczna dziąsłowa welaryzowana – rodzaj dźwięku spółgłoskowego, występującego w niektórych językach naturalnych. W Polsce podobna spółgłoska półotwarta boczna zębowa welaryzowana jest potocznie nazywana ł aktorskim, scenicznym, szlacheckim lub kresowym."



Ale mi chodziło o nazwę zjawiska fonetycznego, a nie głoski. 

Analogiczne zjawisko traktowane jako wada wymowy, to pararotacyzm. Z tym, że to, o co mi chodzi ma się do pararotacyzmu tak, jak grasejowanie do rerania uwularnego.


----------



## wolfbm1

Wydaje mi się, że 'słynne gładkie ł', którym dzisiaj tylko nieliczni się posługują, nie jest żadnym zjawiskiem fonetycznym. Być może powinniśmy przestać wałczyć i powrócić do wymawiania tej ponoć pięknej polskiej głoski. 

Nie wiadomo dlaczego w dowcipie o hrabim, hrabia wymawia słowa bardzo i zasrałem używając szlacheckiego ł. Być może ktoś chciał się pośmiać z takiej wymowy, która wydawała się być przesadnie dystyngowaną.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> Czy jest tu jakiś wykształcony językoznawca?
> 
> Coś mi dzwoni, że w pewnych kręgach wymawiano "ł" zamiast "r" - przy czym nie chodzi o wadę wymowy (a niestety ten temat jest znajdowany najczęściej, kiedy usiłuję coś wyguglać), lecz była to maniera środowiskowa, rzekomo uzasadniana tym, że tylko klasy niższe warczą jak psy.
> 
> Kojarzy się to Wam z czymś? Bo mi - poza tym, że coś mi dzwoni - tylko ze szkolnym dowcipem "Janie, zasłałem łóżko".
> Jeżeli takie zjawisko istotnie występowało, byłbym wdzięczny za podpowiedzenie jego nazwy.
> 
> Z góry dziękuję.


Nigdy nie słyszałem o takiej modzie. Jeżeli istnieje to musi być  stosunkowo niedawna i mało rozpowszechniona. Wymawianie „ ł” lub „j” zamiast „ r” jest typowym problemem wymowy u małych dzieci, oraz u dorosłych z wadą wymowy.

Jeżeli chodzi o mody z minionych czasów to pamiętam tylko  opuszczanie „ł” przed spółgłoską lub po spółgłosce, rozpowszechnione w latach 1970 – 1978: „Bugaria” zamiast Bułgaria, „kóko” zamiast „kółko”, „gupi” zamiast „głupi”, „dugi” zmiast „długi”. To miało być  „cool” wśród młodzieży w tym czasie.


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> Nigdy nie słyszałem o takiej modzie. Jeżeli istnieje to musi być  stosunkowo niedawna i mało rozpowszechniona.


Jeżeli takie zjawisko istotnie istniało, to raczej wręcz przeciwnie - zapewne było elitarne, a więc mało rozpowszechnione i na tyle stare, że już zapomniane. 



Ben Jamin said:


> Jeżeli chodzi o mody z minionych czasów to pamiętam tylko  opuszczanie „ł” przed spółgłoską lub po spółgłosce, rozpowszechnione w latach 1970 – 1978: „Bugaria” zamiast Bułgaria, „kóko” zamiast „kółko”, „gupi” zamiast „głupi”, „dugi” zmiast „długi”. To miało być  „cool” wśród młodzieży w tym czasie.


Nie wiem, czy to była moda na 'cool', raczej niestaranna wymowa. Niestety, nadal istnieje albo i się popularyzuje (podobnie, jak zastępowanie nosówek przez samogłoski ustne - więc czasem strach spytać np. o dworzec główny.


----------



## marco_2

Wymowa typu _gupi _czy _ona suchaa _(zamiast: słuchała) jest / była na pewno typowa dla południowej Wielkopolski - słyszałem ją wielokrotnie od ludzi np. z okolic Krotoszyna.


----------



## audiolaik

Kolejnym przykładem takich kwiatków jest _sukenka _zamiast _sukienka _lub _torebkie _zamiast _torebkę_. To jest dopiero czad!


----------



## jasio

audiolaik said:


> Kolejnym przykładem takich kwiatków jest _sukenka _zamiast _sukienka _lub _torebkie _zamiast _torebkę_. To jest dopiero czad!


Hiperpoprawność i wymowa warszawska?


----------



## audiolaik

jasio said:


> Hiperpoprawność i wymowa warszawska?


Tzn?


----------



## marco_2

Rzecz w tym, że na Mazowszu, na obszarach bardzo blisko położonych od siebie, występowały dwie przeciwstawne tendencje: twarda bądź miękka wymowa połączeń _ge _i _ke_, stąd z jednej strony słyszało się wymowę _gentki, kelyszek, _a z drugiej _torebkie, na Pragie_ - oba te zjawiska przeniknęły do starej gwary warszawskiej.


----------



## audiolaik

marco_2 said:


> Rzecz w tym, że na Mazowszu, na obszarach bardzo blisko położonych od siebie, występowały dwie przeciwstawne tendencje: twarda bądź miękka wymowa połączeń _ge _i _ke_, stąd z jednej strony słyszało się wymowę _gentki, kelyszek, _a z drugiej _torebkie, na Pragie_ - oba te zjawiska przeniknęły do starej gwary warszawskiej.


Ostatni kontakt z ludzmi z tego rejonu mialem w zeszlym roku na festwialu heavy metalowym w Chechach. Chlopaki z dzielnicy Praga.... mowili calkiem normalnie. Pewnie trzeba zapytać Thomasa1 A co do moich przykładów to oba pochodzą z Kujaw od osób z wyższym wyksztalceniem...


----------



## Thomas1

Tego typu zmiękczanie to dziś już oznaka wymowy przestarzałej. Kiedyś to była norma. 

PS: mam na myśli wzorcową normę polszczyzny.


----------



## jasio

audiolaik said:


> Chlopaki z dzielnicy Praga.... mowili calkiem normalnie.


Dzisiejsza Praga, to już nie jest to samo, co stara Praga. Może jeszcze są gdzieś ludzie, którzy mówią gwarą z domu i w domu, ale dawno takich nie widziałem. Tam, gdzie słyszę są to co najwyżej naleciałości. 



audiolaik said:


> A co do moich przykładów to oba pochodzą z Kujaw od osób z wyższym wyksztalceniem...


Skoro senatorowie RP _jado_ i _mówio_, to nic dziwnego, że na Kujawiach mają gwarowe naleciałości. Zresztą regionalizmy występują bodaj w całej Polsce - trzeba tylko wiedzieć, na co zwrócić uwagę.


----------



## audiolaik

jasio said:


> Skoro senatorowie RP _jado_ i _mówio_, to nic dziwnego, że na Kujawiach mają gwarowe naleciałości. Zresztą regionalizmy występują bodaj w całej Polsce - trzeba tylko wiedzieć, na co zwrócić uwagę.



O ile wiem, żeby zostać senatorem nie trzeba mieć wyższego (nawet pełnego) wykształcenia. Jeżeli ktoś kończy prawo i to nie na prywatnej uczelni to raczej wymagania są ciut wyższe. Co do chłopaków, to serdecznie pozdrawiam, jeżeli oczywiście śledzą forum.


----------

